# Possibly DW first BMW 730Li ...L=Limo edition



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

a while ago i detailed Mikes porche

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=211011

the good man himself is a member on here
and the last two days we have been working on his work car
its rather special indeed

First off a big thanks to Mike for letting me work on these two gorgeous machines
i like them both for different reasons
Thanks for your hospitality and the endless supply of drinks,two days worth of first class bacon butties and cake
i have made a new ,good friend and i hope you keep in touch

so on with the car and the detail

It is is the Limo edition 7 series with all toys to include

heated steering wheel,heated,electric,massaging seats front & rear
electric rear sun blind,20" BBS alloys,front & rear parking sensors,self levelling air suspension,embroidered headrests,electric boot closure,auto door closures,sat nav
elctric fold mirrors,7 way adjustable seats,14 speaker stereo,foot rests,individual front and rear climate control etc etc,fully loaded indeed :doublesho

PRODUCTS USED

Autosmart duet shampoo
Adams synthetic wash mitt
Valet pro snowfoam
Autobrite direct very cherry wheel cleaner
Car pro Iron x
AS tardis
Ez detail and Vikan brushes for wheels and wheel faces
windows cleaned with 3D cleaner
the britework cleaned with Chemical guys metal polish and sealer
black plastic trims and tyre rubbers dressed with AS highstlye,Gtechniq C4
bodywork polished with Scholl concepts A15+ and also S40,in places Scholl 17+
pads used Scholl concepts orange polishing pad,scholl blue pad and a black scholl pad
bodywork clayed with Autobrite direct gentle clay
Autosmart reglaze at 10:1 as lube
Paintwork sealed with Opti -seal,after a full ipa wipedown
Wolfgang fuzion estate wax as a final bit of bling on top of the optiseal
wheels polished and sealed with migliore wheelseal
Autosmart dash dandy,tango for door shuts,silver seal
leather cleaned and condition with Gliptone
all hoovered out and treated to a blast of Nalco fogger spray(leather)

on with some pics general befores



















the door trims all around the car were like this
so these were dealt with by using Autobrite very cherry glaze on a microfibre pad
see later for a 50/50 shot










all wheels removed and cleaned along with arches,after cleaning with G101 and Megs degreaser they were dressed with Megs final finish
the wheels were polished and sealed with Migliore wheel seal










iron x working away










tardis to remove tar spots and old wheel weights,MIke did a first class job on the wheels,i attacked the arches










one clean wheel,some minutes later










a clean arch










snowfoaming










a few of the defects scuffs , swirls , scratches ,all were here as was a missing depth to paint





































after a two bucket wash and a good claying session we have this to work with










50/50 of the door trim all sorted now










Mike wanted to have a go at polishing so with a little guidance here he his having a bash
to be fair he did a good job,so much so that he did a few more panels along the way










dirty seat ,dirt ingrained into the nap of the leather










starting to acheive the correction and bring some depth to the paint










during and interior shots



























































































Gtechniq C4 trim .brilliant product this for faded trims that go grey but should be black


----------



## M4RC (Mar 15, 2011)

Looks great, you had your work cut out there, a long wheelbase car to start, with the added hassle of BMW paint. My brother in law has the normal 730i which is still huge, that i'm yet to get around to sorting for him, as I am dreading the amount of time it's going to take:lol:


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice work! My uncle has one of these long wheel based 730i'. Lovely to cruise along in. 

I'm hoping hes going to let me do a bit of work on it!:buffer:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

M4RC said:


> Looks great, you had your work cut out there, a long wheelbase car to start, with the added hassle of BMW paint. My brother in law has the normal 730i which is still huge, that i'm yet to get around to sorting for him, as I am dreading the amount of time it's going to take:lol:


well there were two of us on this ,spread over two days approx 18 hrs in total

the scholl polishes and pads made light work of the paint

ive done a few bmws now and the paint does vary on hardness with the ages of the cars,so they are not all rock hard etc

have fun and post up some pics

you have a standard now to work to....only kidding


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Zetec-al said:


> Nice work! My uncle has one of these long wheel based 730i'. Lovely to cruise along in.
> 
> I'm hoping hes going to let me do a bit of work on it!:buffer:


go for it just allow loads of time and have fun


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Great work on the mahoosive racing tank :thumb::thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking work there mate, love the reflection shots.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Mate! Awesome!! Love it..

One hell of a car.Top work!:thumb:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice job on that boat!


----------



## rd27 (Apr 17, 2011)

The 7 looks amazing, well done. This picture is sublime:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Top class work Steve


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Great transformation and sublime finish, well done fella's :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

great job done...


----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

Great job :thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

stev very nice work


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

thanks for all your kind words

i really enjoyed detailing this beast of a motor

it rained on the car today 

mike sent me a text but he siad the rain just rolls off and looks dry again

thanks all


----------



## h1wtr (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi,
Big thanks to Steve for all his assistance and putting up with my constant pestering on how to do things :newbie: Had a great two days and the final results are fantastic and far exceed my expectations especially with regard to scratch removal!

Thanks again mate.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Lovely car, top work gents:thumb:


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

Great finish gents well done


----------



## RobP (Oct 1, 2006)

Excellent result :thumb:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

h1wtr said:


> Hi,
> Big thanks to Steve for all his assistance and putting up with my constant pestering on how to do things :newbie: Had a great two days and the final results are fantastic and far exceed my expectations especially with regard to scratch removal!
> 
> Thanks again mate.


A pleasure matey

remember there was two us on this

you more than played your part
im glad your happy
and we learnt something along the way
keep in touch


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice work mate


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

Nice work on a massive motor, lovely finish.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Deeg said:


> Nice work on a massive motor, lovely finish.


cheers
aye it wer a big un
but
the panels are nice to work on ,not too many curves

we are both very pleased with the finish we acheived


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Have a good rest steve as when you do brothers merc with me you have 3 years of my one bucket method to go against.Cant wait:thumb:


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Top job as always matey  Looks fantastic


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

chrisc said:


> Have a good rest steve as when you do brothers merc with me you have 3 years of my one bucket method to go against.Cant wait:thumb:


well have to sort out some dates chris
got a few more to do another black bmw,then a black saab convert and a range rover,
looking forward to the merc,will make a god write up
and the other "engine" to do as well nudge nudge


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

fozzy said:


> Top job as always matey  Looks fantastic


i was back at work today and i could feel id worked hard ,these are supposed to be rest days :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## sal329 (Jun 27, 2008)

Flawless, great work


----------



## skazpunct (Jan 18, 2009)

Fantastic finish.Top job.


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

Excellent finish.
Vivid colour


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

great work :buffer:
v nice car :argie::argie:
bet you slept that night :lol:

got to meet up this summer for a master class :thumb:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

SimonBash said:


> Lovely car, top work gents:thumb:


cheers
turned out well and looks so wet


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Tabbs said:


> great work :buffer:
> v nice car :argie::argie:
> bet you slept that night :lol:
> 
> got to meet up this summer for a master class :thumb:


straight to sleep no problem

if you need any help etc just ask
see if we can sort something out

we havnt had a meet for a while


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

stefstef said:


> Excellent finish.
> Vivid colour


thank you very much


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

sal329 said:


> Flawless, great work


thanks for your kind words


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

skazpunct said:


> Fantastic finish.Top job.


thanks 
means a lot when others comment on your work
cheers


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Nice job, car looks great.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

uzi-blue said:


> Nice job, car looks great.


thank you very much


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks great, how do you rate the wolfgang wax


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Scrim-1- said:


> Looks great, how do you rate the wolfgang wax


thanks

wolfgang fuzion estate wax to give its full name
i love this in the summer months
its not got the best durability but in the sunshine it adds a lovley sparkle to the paint i find
and just reapply after a month,beads well,


----------



## mislavto (Jul 3, 2010)

wow, this is deeeeeep black color


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

mislavto said:


> wow, this is deeeeeep black color


thanks
thats what we were trying to acheive a nice deep wet look


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Stunning Work....:thumb:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

james_death said:


> Stunning Work....:thumb:


cheers james

very happy how this turned out


----------



## craigyd01 (Mar 12, 2010)

Great job as usual!!!


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

craigyd01 said:


> Great job as usual!!!


thank you
i always strive to do my best,and i hope this shows in my details :wave:


----------



## simon burns (Nov 1, 2011)

Looking good fellas!:thumb:


----------

